# Best External/USB Harddisk in 2000-3000 Rs.



## sainit (Aug 27, 2011)

Dear All,

Very soon I want to buy an external Hard disk of data backup. Size does not matter (Big is better). 

It should have good build quality, Fast Speed etc.

Pls give some suggestion. My price range will vary from 2000 -3000 Rupees.


Thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Buy WD Elements Desktop 1 TB Hard Drives ( WDBAAU0010HBK) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## sainit (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks dear,

But does it support usb3.0 for future point of view.

thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

sainit said:


> thanks dear,
> 
> But does it support usb3.0 for future point of view.
> 
> thanks


No, Western Digital My Book Essential 1 TB USB 3.0 Desktop External Hard Drive WDBACW0010HBK  does


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2011)

> Performance Specifications
> 
> USB 2.0
> 
> ...



It doesn't support USB3.0


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> No, Buy WD Elements Desktop 1 TB Hard Drives ( WDBAAU0010HBK) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews does



Sorry, but that model doesn't support USB3.0

Op have to go with WD My book Essential series for getting USB3.0 connectivity which cost around 3.5K.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 27, 2011)

In this price range you'll get 500 GB USB 3.0 for Rs. 2150.
Buy WD My Passport Essential SE 500GB (2.5 Inch / USB 3.0) WDBACY5000ABK at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Tenida (Aug 27, 2011)

Go for wd my book essential 1tb usb 3.0 @3.5k at flipkart.com.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Sorry, but that model doesn't support USB3.0
> 
> Op have to go with WD My book Essential series for getting USB3.0 connectivity.


I pasted the same link again 
EDITED


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

@sainit: WD passport 3.0 is within your budget. try flipkart or ebay if u want online


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I pasted the same link again
> EDITED



That's why I thought that that mistake must be due to wrong copy-paste, as wrong suggestion from you, is , unbelievable.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 1, 2011)

go for Seagate one they are very hard drive manufacturer


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 1, 2011)

WD 3.0 1 TB or Seagate 2.0 1TB !


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not Seagate 3.0 1 TB?


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think letsbuy is a professional e-commerce website whose link has been given many times. I too clicked the link & have posted few queries. I also sent email & called their customer care account but no one replied. My suggestion is better avoid them.

Thanks.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Why not Seagate 3.0 1 TB?



Where its available??


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 12, 2011)

delhiuser said:


> I don't think letsbuy is a professional e-commerce website whose link has been given many times. I too clicked the link & have posted few queries. I also sent email & called their customer care account but no one replied. My suggestion is better avoid them.
> 
> Thanks.



So far, I have bought 3 phones, 1 hard-disk, 1 headphone, 1 steam-iron, and 2 pen drives from Letsbuy. All of them were delivered in maximum 3 days. So far, no complaints what-so-ever. And anyone who has traded with them will share the same experience. As of now, Letsbuy is one of the most trusted e-commerce sites in India. Dunno why you had such a bad experience contacting them, but from what I've heard, the site is quite good.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

delhiuser said:


> I don't think letsbuy is a professional e-commerce website whose link has been given many times. I too clicked the link & have posted few queries. I also sent email & called their customer care account but no one replied. My suggestion is better avoid them.
> 
> Thanks.


Not as good as flipkart but still better than most others.



Tenida said:


> Where its available??


Nehru Place.


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Not as good as flipkart but still better than most others.
> 
> I agree with you. Flipkart is good. I've bought i mobile from them & received it in 3 days. As far as comparison is concerned, I'm not as experienced in using their services, so I can't comment on that.
> 
> @aniket.cain - I have no idea.


----------

